# thumb mashing



## superfire (Sep 23, 2009)

was working at another one of my customers job site today. they could not split the 4 foot diameter rounds from a tree i fell last year. i was breaking the rounds into smaller blocks. i was using a 3 pound falling axe and plastic falling wedges to split the rounds into smaller block. all went well till the last couple of blocks. first warning of impending disaster a wedge popped out and hit me in the right knee:censored:. less then 10 minutes later i smashed my right thumb in between the flat side of the axe and the top of the felling wedge i was setting into the wood:censored::censored:. all i felt a stinging feelin and a little light headed. well i looked at my thumb and the nail was half way split in half and lots of blood drove 45 minutes to the local hospital to go to the er to get treatment i spent 2 hours in the er and got 4 stitches. i end up with the bone under my thumb nail broken and the end of my thumb tore off i just thought i would share this as warning to watch out for your fingers when working in the wood pile.


----------



## outofmytree (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeeoow! Man that hurts just reading about it. Mind you keep that thumb clean they get infected very quickly.

Hope you heal up quick.


----------

